# Pentel with some bite!



## jthompson1995 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is a custom Pentel conversion I made for a trade with a member on another forum. He sent me some arrow shafts and the copperhead skin I used in the pencil. The wood accents are Honey Mesquite. 

This was my first successful snakeskin cast and I have to thank Don ward for his tutorials on his process as they worked great. There were some extra challenges using the snakeskin because the pentel step drill doesn't fit through the 7mm tube I used for the snakeskin. The lower wooden piece has a tenon glued into the tube while a tenon was turned on the upper portion of the tube and glued into the hole in the top wooden piece. There is actually a stepped hole drilled in the botton wooden piece to position the mechanism correctly. 

I learned a bunch from this one and am please with the results. Please comment, good, bad or otherwise. Thanks for looking.


----------



## David Keller (Feb 28, 2010)

That looks great...  The mesquite is a good color with the skin.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 28, 2010)

That is the prettiest...(ahem) *manliest* Pentel Ihave seen! Nice work!! Great creativity.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 28, 2010)

One of the nicest pentels I have seen.  Great look with the snakeskin.  I know how hard these are to drill and turn.  I worked on two this weekend and managed to break both of them while turning, just to da#*@ thin.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 28, 2010)

One of the best I`ve seen too Jason, my only critique would be to angle the Mesquite to make a smooth transition from body to nib, just my personal taste, great work!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow , a fine piece of work .


----------



## B727phixer (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks Very Sharp!:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 1, 2010)

for a pencil, that is one exceptional piece of work!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

Ligget, I had a specific request with this one to leave it thicker than a typical pentel so that's why the step at the nib.


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Love the color of the Mesquite with the Skin.  Great job on it!!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 1, 2010)

that is amazing! I really need to read up on how to do these pencils. I really like them... 

I wonder what Pentel would say if they saw this!!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 1, 2010)

Excellent work and pen Jason! the snakeskin is the best, also great match up with the timber used.


----------



## Bree (Mar 1, 2010)

Excellent pen.  Great work.


----------



## knifecut (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice, with a good combination of colors.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 2, 2010)

wonderful combination of materials! nice work


----------



## louisbry (Mar 3, 2010)

Great job.  I love the copperhead and mesquite combination.  The longer piece of skin definitely sets it off.


----------

